# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  Unbrick dead Samsung GT-i9250 Galaxy Nexus 32GB / Prime via USB cable, FREEEEEEEEEEEE

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Just execute *.bat file from this package.
Installing drivers first would be pretty smart idea too.

----------

